# Cervical Cerclage...sex TMI



## MaisieJune

I lost a lil boy at 18 weeks then with my second pregnancy I was diagnosed with a short cervix but I didn't know I was pregnant until 21 weeks so I was rushed in to have the stitch put in on new years eve and then had pessaries to (progesterone) I had a c-section with him and he's a healthy boy! I then got pregnant when he was just over 4 months old I still had the stitch in and carried on as normal. Around 23weeksish my cervix was shortening so I was again prescribed progesterone pessaries. I never stopped having sex through this pregnancy. I then at 36 weeks had the stitch taken out because I wanted a normal birth which I was so glad I did but now I'm 7 weeks pregnant again and in 2 weeks I will be having the stitch put back in. A week after that I'm getting married and then going on honeymoon to dominican republic. Just wondering if anyone had sex after having the stitch put in? If so, how long after? Thank you in advance.


----------



## lch28

sorry for your loss honey =[ i lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February and i just had a cerclage put in yesterday. I was told it was okay to have sex 1 week after my cerclage but only if my dr says its okay. I have an appointment with him exactly 1 week from my surgery and if everything looks fine i can have sex. However he has told me not to orgasm often.. ? as if i can control that. so you had sex/orgasms all last time and carriedt to term?


----------



## MaisieJune

That's good! I don't see how they say you have to not orgasm. What's the point? lol. With my daughter I had sex with the cerclage if not more than usual! I carried to 40 weeks plus 4 days. Had the stitch taken out at 36 weeks. We didn't slow down etc. I was just worried this time with having it put in again fresh. With my little boy it was so close to losing him with not knowing I was pregnant until 21 weeks so I didn't have sex until I was about 8 months gone with him so only really waited 3 months. Are you going to be having yours out for natural birth or want a planned c-section?


----------



## lch28

ill be having it out at 36 weeks. but yes.. my dr said its okay to resume sexual activity 1 week after the cerclage placement. im just really nervous about it =[


----------



## huskyowner

My consultant said no to sex and complete pelvic rest due to the risk of infection. Dont even have TVU now only abdominal to minimise risk.


----------



## LindyB

Hi Maisiejune! What kind of stitsch did you have last time and what kind are you having this time?


----------



## truepurple

Every doctor is so different. 1st Pregnancy they noticed my cervix was shorterning and made a big hooplah about it, they scared me into a cerclage that I honestly feel I didn't need and has ruined my life, but anyways. My cervical cerclage was put in at 16 weeks and they wanted me on bedrest for my entire pregnancy, I told them that wasn't happening because I have to pay my own bills and I need to go to work. They also told me no sex (never heard no baths) and I couldn't exercise anymore. So until 28 weeks i'd just masturbate and have sex on rare occasions. 36 weeks the cerclage was taken out, i'm 38 week snow and my cervix is tight and i'm barely effaced or dialated (smh)...well at least the doctors that did my cerclage got some extra money to go on a fancy vacation. While I was forced to do nothing for 9 months. I'm a little bitter, but anyways...I know everyones case and bodies are different. Some could have done what I done and lost their baby while others could go past their 40 weeks.


----------



## lch28

i had my cerclage in at 12 weeks and my waters broke at 36 before it was removed. I masturbated some but did not dtd


----------

